# Ligoo programing help needed



## kinnikinik (Jul 16, 2011)

FUEL,

Did you ever get this taken care of? My son and I are thinking of buying the LIGOO system and want to know your results!!!!

-d


----------



## FUEL E (Mar 14, 2013)

As it turns out there were problems with battery monitoring units .They have since been replaced and the bms is working well. It has been a learning experience .The care needed while working on the batteries requires unplugging things i didn't expect .While it wasn't doing everything it was supposed to and picks up interference due I believe to battery layout, I have put nearly 11,000 miles on the car since December.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a car (Renault Clio electrique, not mine) in my garage with a Ligoo BMS.
The most annoying thing is that some values could not set under the given value.
F.ex. I can't set the "O.V." (over voltage) lower than 3.7V.
So if I want to be save with my cells and don't want to go over say 3.55V, there is no way of writing this value into the BMS.

Also I have not found a way to stop the chargers complete with the BMS.
If voltage goes under the "O.V.free" value, the charger starts right on.

The "balance" feature" can only take care of three cells at the time, with a maximum of 1A current.
So if your pack is not in balance, you must watch the display, while charging with low current to take them closer together.
This could take days!

If anyone could show me a better way, please feel free to type it here  

Michael


----------



## ws64play (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have the Ligoo FT12 BMS connected to a Manzanita PFC20B charger, with Reg Buss relay controls, no Can Buss. Everything that has been said, about the problems sounds so very familiar!
I have had some luck with these settings.
To get the O.V. setting less than 3.7V here is what I have done.
Change the settings in this order, I had to start with the O.D. setting and work my way up to the OV setting.
O.D. = 2.450
O.D. Free = 2.500
U.D. Free = 2.650
U.V. = 2.600
O.V.Free = 3.400
O.V. = 3.445

But, this is not the end of the story> I am still having trouble with getting it to send the shut off signal to the relay to interrupt the recharge event.
Also, the voltage of the batteries rises so quickly the BMS (sometimes) does not get the charger shut down until the O.V. reaches 3.950 V.

And how can you even tell if the battery modules are even operational? I have not been able to see one module ever do any cell balance current.

Anyway, try these settings in the order I have described and see if they will work for you. GOOD LUCK!
Wayne
www.waynesev.com


----------



## ws64play (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, You can lower O.V. Free to a value to >3.400 Volts and that way the cell voltage will never get low enough to trigger the recharge to come back on. see if that helps.



I purchased a Revlectrics Powerlab 8 From http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=revolextrix and have charged individual cells to get them to be back into family. Just be very careful if your pack battery charger is not isolated, you must disconnect it from your battery pack while charging individual cells or the Revlectrics Powrlab8 will Burn out!
My first $350.00 Powerlab went up in smoke!
I put a 30 Amp change in each of them and brought each one up to 3.450 Volts. I went around the pack 2x and kept track of the cells that took the longest to come up to the 3.450 volts.
It went pretty fast I did the whole 60 cell pack in a day.


----------



## F1M (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I am using a Ligoo LGEMS03-B1 BMS in a project i am working on and i am also having a problem with the communication via CAN bus.

We are using our own control system, developed on LabVIEW, for the EV and we want to be able to receive information regarding the cell voltages, temperature and overall state of charge of the battery via CAN from the BMS.

However, the BMS does not send any useful information via CAN.
This is the information we receive-




Has anyone else had this problem before?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------

